# Tileloader Frage



## Robokopp (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit Tiles einer Spielkarte zu laden, als jedes Bild per if zu prüfen?


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, bestimmt.
Schleife, Rekursion, Array, Datei, DB, ... ?


----------



## Robokopp (8. Mai 2012)

Naja klar. Mir geht es eher um die Zuweisungen,aber da komm ich wohl nicht dran vorbei


----------

